# You're in a C-130....



## Daniel G (Jul 19, 2016)

And the signal to stand/hook up/check buddy are going. The pressure change and engines drown out noise.The red lights go green and jumpers start handing static lines to the jumpmaster exiting the aircraft. Your the eighth jumper in your stick and you see the someone ahead of you buckle, fall and get sucked out. The stick is still moving and the jumpmaster looks panicked when you hand your static line and exit.

Its dead silent, canopy is open, your checking your self and status when you hear someone screaming about 20 meters from you:
"DOC!!!!.....MEDIC!!!!, MOTHER[edit]!!!!"
(that means you) You yell "TALK TO ME!"
He screams, "Yo man, Im ****ing bleeding"
(You) "WHERE??!!"
He screams with panic: MY HAND. MY ****ING HAND! ITS BLEEDING"
you pull your riser to head his direction and pull your equipment line to try to get to the ground faster.
He lands real hard before you. He's fumbling a CAT tourny and his chute release's with blood, dirt, and weeds but and the releases are still dragging.
You land hard but unhurt. Unhook your rig and eat **** grabing your aide bag running his direction.
You come up, his left hand has a deep avulsion and its arterial.....

*Edit for language.*


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 19, 2016)

Step one land safely not quickly. Doesn't do any good if you're injured too.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 19, 2016)

Cant un-spill the milk


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 19, 2016)

If you're close enough to talk under canopy you need to slip away Airborne....

DZ Support Team has medics for a reason. While you are jumping, you are not a 68W or an 11B or a CLS certified 37F, you are gravity's plaything. Your one and only concern is getting to the ground safely and then policing up your stuff (don't you forget your Air Items on your harness or lose track of any SI you got) THEN you can move out to check up on your buddy. Deep bleeding w/ no CAT or other TQs? Use their belt (not yours) and/or cut up their uniform shirt to improvise  (if you're jumping without a knife you're wrong), and flag down the FLA, let them treat/transport the casualty, you still gotta get to the assembly area, turn in your chute and check in with your JM and continue with the following on mission....


----------



## Hemostatic (Jul 19, 2016)

Release his 'chute.
Finish applying the tourniquet to control the bleeding.

Is this a hostile environment, or a training jump?


----------



## NoahW5394 (Jul 19, 2016)

Forum ride along, but this one doesn't look too complicated, so I'll try it. Feel free to correct/add on. 

First step is to get the patient in a safe area away from all wreckage and hazards. Get the pt laying down (running + screaming = elevated heart rate: no Bueno). Apply a tourniquet (improvise if needed), and begin rinsing the would. Once the would is clean, apply a dressing to keep out debris. What are my transport options, equipment, extra hands?


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 19, 2016)

Hemostatic said:


> Release his 'chute.
> Finish applying the tourniquet to control the bleeding.
> 
> Is this a hostile environment, or a training jump?


Correct and correct. 
Training.Medics are on the ground but on otherside of Dropzone. Word travels fast.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 19, 2016)

NoahW5394 said:


> Forum ride along, but this one doesn't look too complicated, so I'll try it. Feel free to correct/add on.
> 
> First step is to get the patient in a safe area away from all wreckage and hazards. Get the pt laying down (running + screaming = elevated heart rate: no Bueno). Apply a tourniquet (improvise if needed), and begin rinsing the would. Once the would is clean, apply a dressing to keep out debris. What are my transport options, equipment, extra hands?



Pertinent equipment on hand:
CAT touniquet/kerlex/SAMsplints/Israeli dressing.

Laid him down.
No wreckage or hazards on DZ.
Patients screams when you cinch down CAT.
Dropzone Medics and PA were enroute and pulling up about 3mins later.
Transport to installation ER.
Wasnt really alot of science. More of a scary situation.

Patient makes full recovery on hand with partial sensation loss.


----------



## NoahW5394 (Jul 19, 2016)

Daniel G said:


> Laid him down.
> No wreckage or hazards on DZ.
> Patients screams when you cinch down CAT.
> Dropzone Medics and PA were enroute and pulling up about 3mins later.
> ...


ht since 


So I did the right thing since he recovered?


----------



## nightmoves123 (Jul 20, 2016)

Daniel G for Medal of Honor.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 20, 2016)

C-130 rollin' down the strip!
64 troopers on a one way trip!
Mission top secret, destination unknown!
Don't even know when I'm coming home!
Stand up, hook up, shuffle to the door!
Jump on out and count to 4!
If my main don't open wide!
I've got a reserve right by my side!
If that one should fail me too!
Look out below, I'ma coming through!
Slip to my left, slip to my right!
Slip on in to a firefight!
If I should die on that old dropzone!
Box me up and ship me home!
Pin my medals upon my chest!
Tell my momma I did my best!
And then bury me in the front lean and rest!

He was just a rookie trooper and he surely shook with fright!
He checked off his equipment and made sure his pack was tight!
He had to sit and listen to those awful engines roar!
He ain't gonna jump no more!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
He ain't gonna jump no more!
"Is everybody happy?" cried the sergeant looking up!
Our hero feebly answered, "Yes", and then they stood him up!
He jumped into the icy blast, his static line unhooked!
And he ain't gonna jump no more!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
He ain't gonna jump no more!
He counted long, he counted loud, he waited for the shock!
He felt the wind, he felt the cold, he felt the awful drop!
The silk from his reserve spilled out and wrapped around his legs!
And he ain't gonna jump no more!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
He ain't gonna jump no more!
The risers swung around his neck, connectors cracked his dome!
Suspension lines were tied in knots around his skinny bones!
The canopy became his shroud, he hurtled to the ground!
And he ain't gonna jump no more!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
He ain't gonna jump no more!
The days he lived and loved and laughed kept running through his mind!
He thought about the girl back home, the one he left behind!
He thought about the medicos and wondered what they'd find!
And he ain't gonna jump no more!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
He ain't gonna jump no more!
The ambulance was on the spot, the jeeps were running wild!
The medics jumped and screamed with glee, rolled up their sleeves and smiled!
For it had been a week or more since last a 'chute had failed!
And he ain't gonna jump no more!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
He ain't gonna jump no more!
He hit the ground, the sound was "Splat," his blood went spurting high!
His comrades they were heard to say, "A helluva way to die!"
He lay there rolling 'round in the welter of his gore!
And he ain't gonna jump no more!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
Gory, gory, what a hell of way to die!
He ain't gonna jump no more!
There was blood upon the risers, there were brains upon the 'chute!
Intestines were a-dangling from his paratrooper suit!
He was a mess, they picked him up and poured him from his boots!
And he ain't gonna jump no more!


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 20, 2016)

This was the type of response I was waiting for from you Jim lol


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 20, 2016)

That wasn't so much a scenario as it was a "hey, listen to my cool story".


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 20, 2016)

And best post for the thread goes to Jim. Still unsure why this and the humvee thread were created in the first place.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 22, 2016)

nightmoves123 said:


> Daniel G for Medal of Honor.


I knew it


----------



## ERDoc (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah....but has everyone forgot about noise and light discipline?! 
Now unless you were wearing your PT belt, getting to the ground faster is going to do nothing except for messing you up, which greatly affects patient care. Other than that I think you did fine. Next time just remember to wear your GD PT belt, Airborne!


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2016)

Exam Vs Bad Touch said:


> Now unless you were wearing your PT belt


----------



## Martyn (Aug 13, 2016)

I strongly refuse to jump out of a perfectly good aircraft, therefore I would not find myself in this situation


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 13, 2016)

Martyn said:


> I strongly refuse to jump out of a *perfectly good aircraft*, therefore I would not find myself in this situation


You see, you're forgetting that it's an Air Force aircraft....therefore it is NOT indeed perfectly good, and may be safer to land under canopy than land inside said Herky bird.

(I kid, but I have personally witnessed an Air Force plane crash on landing before..........)


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Aug 14, 2016)

Gravity always works. The only difference is your method of regaining contact with terra firma. 

We all feel fear. Some of us just say "f**k it."


----------



## Martyn (Aug 14, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> You see, you're forgetting that it's an Air Force aircraft....therefore it is NOT indeed perfectly good, and may be safer to land under canopy than land inside said Herky bird.
> 
> (I kid, but I have personally witnessed an Air Force plane crash on landing before..........)



I am ex Royal Air Force, served 3 years so yeah, I guess you are right


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 14, 2016)

Martyn said:


> I am ex Royal Air Force, served 3 years so yeah, I guess you are right


lol doesn't help that one of the rescue helicopters they sent to our fob for that crew then itself crashed on taking off (how many other aircrew can say they walked away from not one but two different crashes in one day?)


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 15, 2016)

ERDoc said:


>


To the OP... spelling matters. For that matter, so does grammar. Just so that you do not suffer needlessly the wrath of the Spelling and Grammar Nazis, I shall be (somewhat) merciful and edit the title of your thread. You're, no doubt, ever so grateful for my mercy.


----------



## ERDoc (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm not normally a grammar nazi but it does grind my beans when the thread title is misspelled.  I also think the OP may have left the building.


----------



## redundantbassist (Aug 15, 2016)

ERDoc said:


> I also think the OP may have left the building.


He's too busy on his latest tactical airsoft mission.


----------

